# New in KL . Need Advices



## vin0vin (May 30, 2014)

Dear Fellow Expats,

I am moving to KL in the next few weeks from Germany. I am originally from India. I am moving for initially fro 2 years

Looking for advice on the following : 

1. Where to stay ?
My work is near KLCC and I plan to travel by car. I am also keen to living in a condo. Which area do you recommend. I am looking for min. 2 Bedroom and my budget is about RM 4000

2.Car ? Leasing ?
Since I am only here for 2 years and also don'T have the initial down payment to buy a car (Not sure if I will get a loan). I was thinking of leasing a car. I did inquire with some international providers like Avis, but I wanted to know if any of you have experience doing so. In Europe you can lease a new car from the showroom ? Is that a possibility ? I am looking for non Malaysian cars (Sedan /SUV). 

Looking forward

Vin


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

1. Search via propertyguru.com or iproperty or propwall for any condo nearby KLCC area. Anywhere from Ampang Hilir area (embassy area) all the way to KLCC should be within your budget however the nearer you are to the twin tower the more expensive it will get.

2. Yes I know some brands like VW, Renault, Volvo has a special leasing program for expat. You can search on their website or call them to inquire (if it's not stated on the website doesn't mean they don't have it). You can also check with your HR if they have any deal with any auto company (this deal could be cheaper for you) so usually how it works is that your company will pay for you and deduct from your salary every month. Yes leasing is best as you need not worry about servicing, insurance etc. Another way is to look at mudah.my and look for cars for rental. They have special price for long term rental and usually deal through a company rather than individual for yearly contract.


----------

